# fixed tank dont want to fix again



## scytzoh (Aug 29, 2007)

i just patched oneof my tanks now what im wondering is it alway say's for the tank to be ona flat surface right but i noticed. with the outside frame thingy (black plastic) this makes it sit up off the "flat surface" no longer is it sitting flat. doesnt that put stress on the bottom glass? 
esspecially that my patch is on the bottom.will this not put alot of pressure on a weak point "my patch"

if i were to put it right flat then i have a axis point where it the patch is


---------


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

You will get more of a response here.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi and welcome aboard,
hopefully someone will be along soon to move this for you
to the right section,then you will get help.
this i can offer,If you can get some styor foam
you can sit the tank on that,then there will no
pressure on the base of your tank.



thanks,Daz


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

What exactly is it patched with ?


----------



## scytzoh (Aug 29, 2007)

well i follow instuctions i found on the net i put a piece of plate glass quite thick and quite a bit bigger than the crack on the out side of the tank anf on the inside. kinda samwiched the crack. cleaned properly and siliconed. i actully have it filled right now outside it seems ok but im gonna just wait a couple days with it full outside to watch. its 35 gal. i dont want it on my floor. but still the first thing i mentioned why would the suspend the glass in the air off the sufce of the table letting the middle of the gladd take the pressure?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

I would'nt trust it. Go get a new or secondhand one thats reliable.


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

Use the Styrofoam like willow suggested, it comes in 4ft x 8ft sheets 3/4" thick, pick or blue. You can either trim a slot where the patch touches it or let it crush down under the weight of the water.

P'S. Was this a large crack? I wouldn't normally place a second patch on the outside.

Dr Joe

.


----------



## scytzoh (Aug 29, 2007)

ya i did put one on the inside and outside its been 2 days outside completey filled to the top with no problems so all is looking well


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how are you getting on ?


----------



## scytzoh (Aug 29, 2007)

well i havent put the fish in it or put it in my house even but impretty confident in my repair job i will be filling and transfering the fish soon


----------

